# [SOLVED] BSOD on windows 7 install



## twistedsixty4 (Jul 3, 2010)

the computer im working with is a desktop that i am help a friend of mine build, this is not my first time building, so im fairly certain there are no conflicts there, the only question is the ram in regards to the hardware, its not actually on the QVL but it has the same timeings and wattage as other memory on the QVL its just a slightly new model.

now the details..

the system posts just fine, bios sees all the hardware plugged in just fine, if i let the system boot, it spins up the drive and goes to the "windows is loading files" screen of windows 7. this part goes just fine, loads all the files and kicks over to the "starting windows" screen. this is were one of two things will happen, it will either...

1) freeze in the "starting windows" screen and just sit there till you reset the computer,

or

2) it will start the wierd color ball swirling in, and suddenly bsod in a couple of seconds.

this happens every time i try to install windows onto this computer. now the bsod points to "netio.sys" and most of the time says "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" i cant remember what all it says besides this, this was all happening late last night, however i will be back at the computer in a few hours and will update my post then.

i have tried updating the bios once, but it didn't do anything, ASUS has put out a few bios updates, so in going to try the other ones as well. but besides that im not sure what else to do, and i cant seem to find any help via google. can anyone help me?


----------



## twistedsixty4 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

details of system:

-Windows 7 64 Bit - purchased
-brand new parts 
-AMD Phenon II x4 925 (processor)
-Asus M4A87TD EVO (motherboard)
-EVGA Nvidia 9600 GSO (video card)
-Rosewill 650 watt PSU


i will post the rest of the BSOD info when i get back infront of that computer...


----------



## twistedsixty4 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

BSOD details:

netio.sys

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA


*** STOP: 0x00000050 (0xFFFFF87FC458D8EC, 0x00000000000000001, 0xFFFFF88000FB92A7, 0x00000000000000005)

*** NETIO.SYS - Address FFFFF88000FB92A7 base FFFFF88000F8D000, DateStamp 4a5bc18a


----------



## twistedsixty4 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

alright, the bios is to the most recent build and i am still recieving the bsod on win 7 install.

i also decided to try a different build of windows, (32bit windows vista) and it does the exact same thing, bsod right after windows loads its files, however the bsod screen is different.. it reads:


pci.sys

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA


*** STOP: 0x00000050 (oxffffff85, 0x00000001, 0x8071e3fc, 0x00000000)

*** pci.sys - address 8071e3fc base at 80715000, datestamp 4549adc1


----------



## twistedsixty4 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

ok, i have installed windows xp home edition, no problems what so ever, but rebooting to install win 7 still causes it to bsod, please help me, im running out of ideas..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*



twistedsixty4 said:


> *** STOP: 0x00000050 (0xFFFFF87FC458D8EC, 0x00000000000000001, 0xFFFFF88000FB92A7, 0x00000000000000005)
> 
> *** NETIO.SYS - Address FFFFF88000FB92A7 base FFFFF88000F8D000, DateStamp 4a5bc18a
> 
> ...




Hi - 

The timestamp on netio.sys, the Microsoft Networking sub-system driver = Windows 7 RTM.

The timestamp on pci.sys, the Microsoft NT PnP PCI Enumerator driver = Vista SP0 - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[COLOR=Navy]netio.sys[/COLOR]     [COLOR=red]4a5bc18a[/COLOR] = Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009

[COLOR=Navy]pci.sys  [/COLOR]     [COLOR=red]4549adc1[/COLOR] = Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006[/FONT]
```
You cannot install an inferior version of Windows over a superior version.

Wipe the HDD with KillDisk and try Windows 7 install again.

KillDisk --> http://jcgriff2.com/killdisk_imgburn.html

First - while running XP, run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## twistedsixty4 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

as a point of clarification, i was not trying to install over another build of windows, this hard drive is brand new, no OS installed, and these bsods happen when i try to go into setup. however, i have successfully installed windows xp home ed. and updated to service pack 2, once i get back to that computer i will run the upgrade advisor and post the results from that.

i also ran a few tests off of Hiren's boot cd to see if any of the components were bad, and everything came up clean.


----------



## twistedsixty4 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

alright i have uploaded the report from win 7 compatibility advisor.. the report is the same for 32bit or 64bit, so im only uploading one.


----------



## twistedsixty4 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

ok, here is some more information, i tried to install win 7 32bit just to see if it was something to do with 64bit drivers, with the 32bit install it froze in the "starting windows" screen, so i decided to try it in safemode..

the safemode installer boot made it all the way to "disk.sys" before it BSODed. also note that bsod technical info point at "msrpc.sys" with a datestamp of "00000000"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

My advice is to wipe the entire hard drive and try Windows 7 x86 if you wish; however, the Upgrade advisor report was not promising. Click on the links in the report to check manufacturer's sites.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

Is the Sata controller set to IDE mode or AHCI? 
That board and Win7 have issues with AHCI mode but works well in IDE mode.


----------



## twistedsixty4 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

hey everyone,
sorry i haven't posted in awhile, we finally fixed it.

as it turned out it was the ram we were using in the computer, a simple piece of crucial memory fixed it and i have sent the other ram back to newegg. thanks for all the suggestions, i have learned alot from this issue. thanks again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD on windows 7 install*

Hi - 

Glad you got it sorted out. Thank you for posting back with the outcome.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

